# Requesting for more PM's space



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

Can we have more PM's space like up to 100, i think that will be enough but i wonder if you change to 100, what's thing will be changed?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Upon reaching TSF "enthusiast" level, you'll have space for ~45... usually. I "think" 100 is awarded to Tech's usually, but my memory fails me on that right now.

I always delete any PM once it's appropriately dealt to. But as of very recently, just logged in since 16th/July and checked, the PM space has been increased to 100 for "enthusiasts" that I can see. A staffer shall know the full extent of happenings. :wink:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Kalim is correct, at 500 posts you become a TSF Enthusiast and your PM limit is raised to 100. 
If you would like to have you PM limit increased before 500 posts you can become a TSF Supporter by making a donation to the site. (Donations is what helps keep the forum free for all to use) TSF Supporters basically have the same permissions as a TSF Enthusiast.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Just to add on that tech members get 300


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

And mentors get &§¤.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Umm...eneles?? :laugh: is it 850?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Must have been censored. I guess it's classified information. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I will find a way of finding out :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's 500.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

:laugh:, see I found a way :grin:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

eneles said:


> It's 500.


Might do post you a donation if i could set my forum up called CSF. and earn some donations  then send you about £20 or something like that?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Any donations are welcomed, however big or small the amount

Mods get a tasty , nah you gotta guess:wink:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

carsey said:


> Any donations are welcomed, however big or small the amount
> 
> Mods get a tasty , nah you gotta guess:wink:


Is it 500? :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

nope Missing 1 character.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

carsey said:


> nope Missing 1 character.


Dave told me wrong :grin::grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Depends what he decided to tell you wasnt it :wink::laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

carsey said:


> Depends what he decided to tell you wasnt it :wink::laugh:


:laugh:, is it 1000? :grin:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> :laugh:, is it 1000? :grin:


Is it 10000000000000000000000? LOLOLOL


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Go to power, times your answer by 500 then divide by 100


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

5 post?!?!?!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> 5 post?!?!?!


Huh?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

U sed 500 / 100 means 5 post.

I was wondered if i reached 500 post, so i can upload my own avatar?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

carsey said:


> *Go to power*, times *your* answer by 500 then divide by 100


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

I know, but im helping him, cos he helping me in my forum, CSF. Computer Solutions Forum. 

So we helping each other now


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Just dont steal anything, its not the way to go. Eventually people do get caught and bad things can happen to your site.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

carsey said:


> Just dont steal anything, its not the way to go. Eventually people do get caught and bad things can happen to your site.


Sorry Carsey. 

BTW, you say GTP name wrong, It's Go The Power!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

carsey said:


> Go to power, times your answer by 500 then divide by 100


2,500 , I want that many :grin:



carsey said:


> Just dont steal anything, its not the way to go. Eventually people do get caught and bad things can happen to your site.


Did I miss something??


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Go The Power said:


> 2,500 , I want that many :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something??





CrazyComputerMan said:


> I know, but im helping him, cos he helping me in my forum, CSF. Computer Solutions Forum.
> So we helping each other now


I think Carsey is just discouraging CCM from copycatting TSF.:grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

mattlock138 said:


> I think Carsey is just discouraging CCM from copycatting TSF.:grin:


Owww... I think I understand now :grin: cheers mate.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry Carsey, I didnt mean to


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Gothepower

your answer: 1000
*500 = 500000
/ 100 = 5000

I didnt say you were stealing stuff, just watch what you are doing.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought it was 5?!?!?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

carsey said:


> Gothepower
> 
> your answer: 1000
> *500 = 500000
> / 100 = 5000


Whoops......I did the wrong numbers :grin::grin:

That is heaps.....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> Whoops......I did the wrong numbers :grin::grin:
> 
> That is heaps.....


lol .


----------

